# Shopmade C-Clamps and Jointer Snipe



## H. A. S. (Sep 23, 2010)

Matthias is at it again...:

http://woodgears.ca/clamps/index.html

He explains jointer snipe pretty well, and, if I ever get time I'm making some of those clamps. 

Years ago, I made other long reach clamps for repairing acoustic guitar bridges, but they weren't that sturdy. That particular repair job was a PITA, kept tearing out wood fibers when I went to string it. Very expensive, old guit, and the customer didn't care about cost.


----------



## Scubadaveojr (Apr 25, 2011)

That's is awesome I might have to put this to use and make me a set as well....


----------

